# Sharpening System



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This looks to be virtually identical to the Wolverine system at a much lower price. I've used my Wolverine for some time and I'm very happy with it.

I will make one suggestion. Based on the price I assume that your grinder is not a slow speed grinder. Slow speed grinders (running at 1750 rpm) with a 8" wheels work best for lathe tools.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll also place a vote for the 1750 rpm grinder, which is available from Woodcraft. You will also soon need a diamond dresser for your grinding wheels.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I went with the Wolverine system myself, but had looked at the PSI unit. Had I seen decent reviews like this prior to my purchase, I might have gone with the PSI instead…

Oneway Manufacturing (The guys that make the Wolverine jig) recommend a full speed 8" grinder for sharpening lathe tools, but I see a LOT of advice from folks like the two posters above me saying a slow speed grinder. I went with a Ryobi BGH827 and fitted it with Aluminum Oxide white grinding wheels (60 and 100 grit)... Keeps the tools scary sharp, no loss of temper problem here!

I think if I were not using HSS though, there would be a problem…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My grinder is actually a variable speed grinder that I can run from 2000 rpm to 3450 rpm. When I grind lathe tools I run it as slow as possible. I have played with cranking the speed up and it just doesn't feel right.

I've also been taught to use an eight inch wheel because smaller wheels create a cut with too much concavity. Thing is - an 8 inch wheel eventually becomes a 6 inch wheel. I'll have to decide at what point a change to a new wheel.

As an FYI, I use a 60 grit wheel for my gouges and a 100 grit wheel for my skews and scrapers. I always hone my skews after grinding because, while it is important that every cutting tool be sharp, I think it is important that the skew be super sharp.


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave, I was wondering if you are still happy with this product after having time to really use it. I'm looking at several different systems but there are just so many choices.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

Very happy, was a good investment. I use it all the time to keep a sharp edge on turning tools.


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank Dave for the update, I appreciate it
Dale


----------

